# New tiel pictures!



## Missyjre (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are pictures of my new lil guy. Haven't decided on a name yet. Have to get to know him a bit better.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww he looks lovely


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

What a cute baby!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Very sweet


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Missyjre (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! I think he's a cutie and I"m happy to give him a good home and lots of love and scritches.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

How about "Tweety"??? I tried to let a name come to me while I looked at his picture but "Tweety" is the best I can do right now as I'm a little bit tired...:yawn:you think he looks like a "Tweety"??? Sorry, I know it's not very original...ask me again after I've had a few sips of vodka and maybe I can do better...


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

He's very pretty. Annie, I looked at him and thought "Chester." Pass me the vodka and I'll come up with something better as well.


----------



## SixFamily84 (Oct 4, 2010)

What a sweet little face  I like the name Lokie since it's the God of Mischief. I want to get another and name him that since my little birds are always up to no good!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Clawsworth said:


> He's very pretty. Annie, I looked at him and thought "Chester." Pass me the vodka and I'll come up with something better as well.



You're right Clawsworth, he does look like a Chester. Good thinking.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he looks a LOT like my tsuka lol hes a male pearl alright...

he looks like a Joey to me... haha


----------

